
Unsecured connected cameras installed in public space undermine our privacy - yoyo2018
https://securithings.com/unsecured-connected-cameras-installed-in-public-space-undermine-our-privacy/
======
skate22
Is it even legal to have a camera in a changing room? That seems a lot
different than 'public space'.

